# Jail Flavour Question



## fred974 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear all,

I have managed to create a jailflavour and installed some packages using 

```
export ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES=YES
pkg bootstrap
pkg update -f

# install sudo
pkg install sudo

# install vim-lite
pkg instal vim-lite
```

My question is: is it possible to do the same but using the port? So far I can't get the following to work:

```
# Updating The Ports Collection
portsnap fetch extract
# Install Portmaster
make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster BATCH=yes OPTIONS_FILE_SET="BASH ZSH" install
```

Thank you.

Fred


----------

